# siemens micromaster 420



## PLCer (26 Februar 2005)

Also, soviel weiß ich: Mit dem Micromaster kann ich per Frequenzbeeinflussung einen Motor steuern (also an, schneller, langsamer, aus...) um z.B. ein Transportband in Bewegung zu setzen. Der MM ist über einen Profibus mit der SPS (S7-300) verbunden, und die SPS bekommt die Signale von zwei Kapazitivgebern (Sensoren zur Erkennung von vorbeifahrenden Paletten).

Nun habe ich diese Steuerung erhalten. Und im Simatic Manager habe ich folgende Bausteine: VAT_1 mit zwei deklarierten Merkern; DB1 mit Steuerwort FU und Sollwerten W#16#0, W#16#CCC, W#16#4000; OB86 ohne Inhalt; OB1 mit CALL FC1; und schlußendlich FC1 mit folgender AWL: NW1: AUF DB 1; NW2: U M 0.0   = DBX 1.0; NW3: U E 124.7   S DBX 0.3      U E 124.5   R DBX 0.3; NW 4: L DBW 0   T PAW 288; NW 5: L DBW 4   T PAW 290; NW 6: BE   

Kann mir nun jemand weiterhelfen, denn ich blicke überhaupt nicht durch. Habe auch noch nie mit einem MM420 gearbeitet !!!

Danke, danke Danke.


----------



## waro-msr (27 Februar 2005)

Moin 
schau mal hier

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2460&highlight=mm4

darüber habe ich alles notwendige für einen mm430 bekommen.
der 420 sollte nicht wesentlich anders laufen[/url]


----------



## PLCer (1 März 2005)

dankeschön, habe mir alles runtergezogen. Rest wird sich zeigen !


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2005)

Hallo PLCer.

Wenn Dir der andere Thread nicht weiterhilft meld Dich einfach.... wir bekommen das Ding schon ans laufen


----------

